# Remove or keep hand still when hissing?



## Parker (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi guys.

I've had my aviary raised cockatiel for a couple of weeks now and things are going well.

She's really settled in now and she's not as skittish but she's still a little concerned over my hands.

I've been feeding her millet from my fingers and even one bit at a time so she's getting really close, sometimes she attacks the millet before realising how great it tastes before she eats it gently.

Anyway, I'm just a little confused about what I should be doing regarding the hissing, some tutorials I've seen say that as soon as they hiss/lunge etc.. you remove your hand and let them calm down, however she's doesn't appear that stressed mo.. 

Now I'm just thinking, surely it'd make more sense to keep your hand still whilst she hisses and lunges for a few seconds before realising that she's not going to get what she wants (removing the hand) and then stops.

She hasn't bit at all yet, she's pecked and hissed but that's as bad as it's got. If I keep my hand there she stops after 10 seconds or so.

I just want to know the best way to proceed without causing damage to the trust or whatever.

Thanks.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can try the methods shown in my siggy


----------



## Parker (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Perry.

So just ignore the hissing and lunging and only back off when the Cockatiel moves away from you?

I can get my hand really close, she doesn't back away or anything but as soon as I'm too close she'll hiss and lunge without biting.

I've been moving my hand away but I'm starting to think that might be encouraging her to hiss/bite as she's getting what she wants. So I've kept my hand there a few times but I want to be sure I'm not damaging trust.

Anyway, good to see a Geordie on this board, I'm from Durham myself


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well hello  lol

I know the video is good for the biting of course using the millet aswell


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Just keep up the good work! Good luck!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Something else you can do so she gets used to your hand being in the cage, whenever you walk by her cage, drop a treat in her dish, that way she will see your hand in the cage can be a good thing, rather then a bad thing, as well as a reward.


----------



## Parker (Oct 15, 2011)

Just an update on Rosie..

The taming is coming along well, she still hisses and fake pecks but I don't mind it so much, it's actually hilarious sometimes... how dare I move my own head without Rosie's say so? But it's still something I'd like to minimize. 

Anyway the bonding is great, considering she was aviary raised she has come along leaps and bounds in such a small space of time. As soon as I open the cage she wants to come out and flys to my shoulder/arm to hang out for hours, such a little character.

Thanks for all the advice, seems to be working


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep up the good work,she will trust you eventually.


----------

